# Canadian passport name change whilst abroad



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

I got married in the UK back in July, and I am interested in some day changing my maiden name in my passport. I'm curious as to what would be the best course of action, in terms of the least amount of hassle.

My current passport expires some time in 2014, while my UK biometric residence permit (BRP) expires in 2015 (I will then renew it, before I can apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain, ILR). Both of these documents are in my maiden name. Other things like my bank card/account, credit card, lease, etc in the UK are in my married name.

What are some other examples of 'identification that supports your married name and signature'? I don't have a UK driver's licence (my NS one is expired and in my maiden name). My old NS health card is also in my maiden name. If I asked to get my National Insurance card reissued in my married name, would that suffice?

I'm not opposed to waiting in the long term to change my passport name, unless anyone can suggest reasons why it would be preferable to change the name as soon as possible. I was thinking that I would keep my maiden name in the 2014 passport renewal. When I have ILR, and eventually British citizenship, I'm thinking I could apply for a UK passport in my married name, and then use that as my supporting document for my Canadian passport name change. 

If I do change my passport name before ILR status, it would probably mean that I would also have to change my name in my BRP. The UKBA is sooo slooow at processing things (generally takes months) and they would have my all my travel documents, which worries me in case I have to travel in an emergency. Would generally like to avoid this route, unless someone has advice to do otherwise?

I would appreciate any advice or insight!


(Also not sure where to put this post, so apologies if it's in the wrong place).


----------

